# Saber tooth tetra payara



## halftwist

Can anyone tell me which species i got from my lfs where it was sold as a saber tooth barracuda?


----------



## JD7.62

Thatis a raphiodon vulpinus. They are hard to keep as they are a very nervous fish. They also get very long. Good luck...youll need it.


----------



## Dezboy

nice fish mate, i like these


----------



## eiji

if you grow that one out it will be a beast.. nice fish


----------



## halftwist

thanks... heres a video of one of them eating a guppy.


----------



## vamptrev

they need very calm tankmates and alot of room. if keeping long term, 400 gallon minimum. they grow slow in a small tank, and eventually stop eating


----------



## halftwist

updated photo

photo


----------



## blackmaskelong

halftwist said:


> updated photo
> 
> photo


your peacock has a mouthful in the back lol


----------



## vamptrev

halftwist said:


> updated photo
> 
> photo


they are getting big!! awsome fish, i wish i still had mine. u gonna get them a bigger tank someday?


----------



## huck

What size tank do you have? The pecock bass will eventually eat the other two he will grow a lot faster
They are known to just die for no reason, ive had 2 around the 7-8" mark both fine then next morn dead everything else in the tank was fine
Awsome fish but like JD7 said they are very nervous/ fragile the bass prob isnt the greatest tank mate
good luck and nice fish


----------



## vamptrev

huck said:


> What size tank do you have? The pecock bass will eventually eat the other two he will grow a lot faster
> They are known to just die for no reason, ive had 2 around the 7-8" mark both fine then next morn dead everything else in the tank was fine
> Awsome fish but like JD7 said they are very nervous/ fragile the bass prob isnt the greatest tank mate
> good luck and nice fish


scombs are the ones that die mysteriously. these are rhaphs.


----------



## halftwist

Here are some more pics. Right now they are in a 55 gal but i plan on getting something around 200 for x-mas which by then they should be ready for a transfer.


----------



## JD7.62

Looking good so far! I hope you can keep it up!


----------



## vamptrev

when u get a new tank, get it as wide as possible....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I don't think a 200 will be sufficient for those fish
Not that my opinion matters


----------



## LS1FDRx7

I've seen a few of those at my local fish shop that are .5 to .8'' in size. They look very slender and skinny. I heard they tend to die alot for no known reason.


----------



## vamptrev

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I've seen a few of those at my local fish shop that are .5 to .8'' in size. They look very slender and skinny. I heard they tend to die alot for no known reason.


there is only 1 type out of the 6 diff types of vampire tetra that are known to die for no reason.


----------



## Juntau

Read somewhere that water movement i.e. powerhead is beneficial too for them


----------

